# Fragrance Oil Finder



## anjouwu (Jul 13, 2017)

For the past several weeks, fragranceoilfinder.com has been unavailable as the domain hasn't been renewed. It would be a shame to lose this resource forever, but I don't know what the options are. Does anyone know the webmaster?


----------



## kcdelong (Jul 14, 2017)

I know!  That is a shame!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 14, 2017)

I realize this is just a work-around, but -- https://web.archive.org/web/20161202185137/http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com:80/catalog/index.php

Update -- A 'whois" search shows this person as the owner of the domain --

Registrant Name: LORI WOOLLEN
Registrant Street: 2320 JACKSON ST. #301
Registrant City: STOUGHTON
Registrant State/Province: WISCONSIN
Registrant Postal Code: 53589
Registrant Phone: +1.6088738144
Registrant Email: [email protected]


----------



## tinytreats (Jul 18, 2017)

Do you think maybe someone should send an email?! Lol! I'd be so sad if this site was lost! I can only imagine the work that went into it !


----------



## anjouwu (Aug 20, 2017)

Just to update this thread, I sent a friendly email and follow-up letter to Lori but never heard back. The domain is now officially for sale through a third party reseller. Oh, well!


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 20, 2017)

Her phone appears to still be the 608-873-8144 number. Maybe a phone call would do the trick?

Not all email providers will return an error message if the email is invalid, so it's possible that your messages never got through to her. Just a guess, however.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 20, 2017)

anjouwu said:


> The domain is now officially for sale through a third party reseller. Oh, well!



:cry:​


----------



## Nikhil (Aug 21, 2017)

I don't think Archive would be great help.

Good luck !!!


----------

